# TWD [Spoiler] got bitten



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2017)

So... for those who watched Walking Dead tonight you are aware that the mid-season finale was very sad
In fact, Carl got bitten...
what are your reaction to this?

Personally, I think it's very sad and that its something gthat will break Rick appart
I guess Carl's death will make Rick go insane and instead of keeping Negan as prisonner like in the comics
I guess Rick will kill Negan. Why? Because Rick kept Negan alive to make an example to Carl, that not everyone has to die, even for those horrible act


----------



## Sathya (Dec 30, 2017)

Write your reply...


----------



## GreatCrippler (Dec 30, 2017)

Pretty sure this is where they bring in the Whisperers. I could be wrong, but I think all of the "Carl is definitely dead" is just smoke and mirrors. I think it's just an elaborate play to get buzz about the show. The kid who plays him was about to sign a 3 year extension on his contract before this. Now all of a sudden, they fired him, and killed him off? I don't see it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2017)

Sathya said:


> Write your reply...


are you stalking me? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GreatCrippler said:


> Pretty sure this is where they bring in the Whisperers. I could be wrong, but I think all of the "Carl is definitely dead" is just smoke and mirrors. I think it's just an elaborate play to get buzz about the show. The kid who plays him was about to sign a 3 year extension on his contract before this. Now all of a sudden, they fired him, and killed him off? I don't see it.


well, from what ive heard
chandler riggs wanted to go to college


----------



## Sathya (Dec 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> are you stalking me?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


because i dont know how to answer.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Dec 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> are you stalking me?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Yea, and it may be true. That said, they like going for the fake out on these mid-season finales. Just saying that I doubt he's dead.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2017)

GreatCrippler said:


> Yea, and it may be true. That said, they like going for the fake out on these mid-season finales. Just saying that I doubt he's dead.


nah its already confirmed by Chandler Rigg
he will come back for mid season premier but leaves right after


----------



## Sathya (Dec 30, 2017)

i always bumping and old thread, and the op get an answer/question.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2017)

Sathya said:


> i always bumping and old thread, and the op get an answer/question.


what?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Dec 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> nah its already confirmed by Chandler Rigg
> he will come back for mid season premier but leaves right after



Glen said that too when he "Died" in the mid-season. He was there for a long time after. It's a fake out, I have almost no doubt.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2017)

GreatCrippler said:


> Glen said that too when he "Died" in the mid-season. He was there for a long time after. It's a fake out, I have almost no doubt.


lol... glenn appeared to die before the mid season finale, and was found alive before it too
it's really a good example

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GreatCrippler said:


> Glen said that too when he "Died" in the mid-season. He was there for a long time after. It's a fake out, I have almost no doubt.


also, do you really believe they find a cure for him?
If they find a cure, it's the end of the series


----------



## GreatCrippler (Dec 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> lol... glenn appeared to die before the mid season finale, and was found alive before it too
> it's really a good example



We'll re-visit this when I am proven correct.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2017)

GreatCrippler said:


> We'll re-visit this when I am proven correct.


read the post below the one you quoted


----------



## GreatCrippler (Dec 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> read the post below the one you quoted



He didn't get bit by a walker.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2017)

GreatCrippler said:


> He didn't get bit by a walker.


lol?
I dont think they would look so shocked if it wasnt a walker
Carl wouldnt have fever as shown in the mid season finale
Carl wouldnt have said "I'm already dead" (or sometrhing like that)
When Carl and Siddiq were killing walker, Siddiq killed the last walker that was over carl, right after that, you will notice carl acting weird, like if he was shocked

trust me, it's a walker that bitten carl


----------



## GreatCrippler (Dec 31, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> lol?
> I dont think they would look so shocked if it wasnt a walker
> Carl wouldnt have fever as shown in the mid season finale
> Carl wouldnt have said "I'm already dead" (or sometrhing like that)
> ...



Any bite from a human would lead to an infection. It was a Whisperer. But I am done arguing. I have been known to be wrong, but I am 80/20. And in the 20 of me being wrong 10 of that is he's just immune because TV. Again. We'll see when it airs.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 31, 2017)

Nobody liked carl so good riddance.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2017)

GreatCrippler said:


> Any bite from a human would lead to an infection. It was a Whisperer. But I am done arguing. I have been known to be wrong, but I am 80/20. And in the 20 of me being wrong 10 of that is he's just immune because TV. Again. We'll see when it airs.


next episode in february
well see

also, it'S been confirmed that Whisperers are not for this season
well, thats what producer says


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 1, 2018)

BTW, I have an importannt question about this
What'S going to happen to the sheriff hat?
Is rick going to burry it with Carl, or is he going to take it back


----------

